# Track Aristo Vs. USA / (US Ties)



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Back into G-Scale after 10 years, wow what a change! Here's my question, is there a difference between Aristo (US) and USA (US) track and ties, and how well are they both holding up outdoors?. Right now I have 60'of Aristo (US) but like anyone else, always looking for a good deal on track. I purchased 12 - 24" sections used USA (US) and have three USA switches and two Aristo and is one better than the other? Thank's
Terry


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Aritso Craft track is better with code .332 brass track that has Euro ties. The Euro ties have thicker plastic "plates" rather than spikes. These plates hold the track better.
--JJWtrainman 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

USA doesnt sell U.S. ties, they are more like the Aristo Euro ties.

Bolth companys track it built almost the same and works well with each other.


----------



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

So what your saying is Aristo Euro will out last the spiked plates? and USA is useless outside?, not trying to be smart here just trying to put track down that will last as long as my old LGB did, as I already have bought about 200' of 50/50 USA and Aristo. I guess whisch is best as far as UV.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dreamtalker on 27 Mar 2011 04:44 PM 
So what your saying is Aristo Euro will out last the spiked plates? and USA is useless outside?, not trying to be smart here just trying to put track down that will last as long as my old LGB did, as I already have bought about 200' of 50/50 USA and Aristo. I guess whisch is best as far as UV.

Dont know if you were talking to me or not but if you were in never said Aristo was better than USA. They bolth work fine out side.

As far as UV protection i would think they are the same, After all they are made in the same place the same way.

I have freinds that use Plenty of USA track with no issues. Aristo had issues a couple of years ago with there ties but i beleive they are fixed now


----------



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry Nick my reply was to jjwtranmam, However Thank you for your reply, sounds good to me. I found that there was a diffrence between Euro and US, Euro had less ties Aristo & USA offer those two different types. I used to know thi hobby like the back of my hand, but so much has changed and less dealers around, once again Nick Thank you! 

Terry 
Broken Springs RR


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a modern mainliner and all Aristo USA ties are fine. Plus some AML USA ties in use. 
Got rid of all my euro, mainly for photos. 

USAT is like a mix of both. I do like USAT's #6 better. 
(did I say that out loud?)


----------



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Marty...Beautiful picture!. I found my LGB 5006 &5007 power supply but I will need at least 10Amps for my needs any (inexpensive) ideas?....lol 
Terry 
Broken Springs RR


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

No problem Terry.

Its always good to have


the correct info and i'm glad 


you signed up for 1st class membership


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I have both USAT and Aristo Euro brass track. They are very similar to each other. I am attempting to post some side by side images of them.

The below image shows the USAT on the left and Aristo on the right. Again USAT on the top and Aristo on the bottom

















USAT left Aristo right, rail tie tabs on both appear to be the same size USAT on left Aristo on the right, only difference tie tabs @ rail joint
















Aristo on top, USAT on the bottom










They both are UV protected, materials appear to be very similar and both examples used above are about the same age.

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, I misread the question, I though yo were asking if US style was better than Euro style ties. As for manufacturers, Both Aritso And USA are among my favorites, and I hold both to be some of the best. I use Aritsocraft and that is all I know but others who use USA have very good results 
--JJWtrainman


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Dreamtalker on 27 Mar 2011 09:46 AM 
Back into G-Scale after 10 years, wow what a change! Here's my question, is there a difference between Aristo (US) and USA (US) track and ties, and how well are they both holding up outdoors?. Right now I have 60'of Aristo (US) but like anyone else, always looking for a good deal on track. I purchased 12 - 24" sections used USA (US) and have three USA switches and two Aristo and is one better than the other? Thank's
Terry 


If your looking to buy new track and ties, I would suggest you take a look at Train li's stuff as well.

Axel's track uses the highest grade brass available, and his nickel plated brass track offers the durability of stainless
with the conductivity of brass. 

The Proline ties he uses are also outstanding. 
They are made from very high quality HDPE plastic with closely measured UV stabilizers, for consistent strength and durability and UV protection.
The rail chairs are very strong and hold the track gauge without the use of screws. This has the added benefit of allowing the rail to freely slide in the ties
which helps to prevent bowing and kinking due to thermal expansion. They also come in several colors and can be order in any color in batches of 1000.
The rail is made in Germany as are the Euro ties. The US ties are made here in the US.

Train Li switches are also some of the best around and come in many different sizes and styles.

As an added benefit MLS 1st class members receive a 10% discount from Train Li.

Here is a link to the track page Train Li Track page (click me)

Hope this helps in your choice of new track,

Ron


----------

